# "Trailhunter - Mountainbiken am Gardasee"



## Carsten (16. November 2005)

präsentiert:

*"Trailhunter - Mountainbiken am Gardasee". *
Weltpremiere des neuen MTB Films von Roland Schymik
Veranstalter m97 www.m97.de

Vorsicht: Neuer Termin!

*am 06.12.2005*
*um 20.30 Uhr statt*

im Alpinen Museum, auf der Praterinsel






Trailhunter Gardasee ist eine Dokumentation der schönsten Mountainbikerouten am Gardasee.
Vor der Kamera von Roland Schymik fahren die Mountainbiker aus 
Abenteuer Alpencross, aber auch auch Bikegrößen wie Hans Rey, Daniel 
Schäfer und Harald Philipp.
Über klassischen Gardasee Mountainbike Routen hinaus werden auch 
Erstbefahrungen, Geheimtipps und Specials vorgestellt.
Mountainbiken ist ein Extremsport. Die Action und Spannung des Bikens 
wird durch die DVD erlebbar.
Der Film zeigt eine gute Mischung aus geballter Action und Touren die für
Jedermann nach zu fahren sind. Garniert wird das ganze mit 
beeindruckenden Landschaftsaufnahmen.
Zu jeder Tour gibt es historische Hintergründe, landschaftliche 
Besonderheiten und subjektive Erfahrungsberichte.

www.abenteuer-alpencross.de


----------



## Carsten (22. November 2005)

präsentiert:

*"Trailhunter - Mountainbiken am Gardasee". *
Weltpremiere des neuen MTB Films von Roland Schymik

Einen Tag nach der Premiere in München jetzt auch noch in Stuttgart zu sehen:

HdM-Stuttgart
Nobelstr.10 
70569 Stuttgart

www.hdm-stuttgart.de

Raum 056 "Aquarium" am 7.12. ab 20.30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (6. Dezember 2005)

Hat eigentlich schon jeamd diese DVD bestellt?

Ich habe das gerade versucht, aber da scheint noch einiges im Argen zu liegen.  
z.B.:
Soll man nicht vorhandene AGB's akzeptieren.  Zahlungs und Lieferbedingungen sind nicht einsehbar. etc.

Dann ist die Bezahlung nur per Scheck möglich, wer per Überweisung zahöen will, bleibt aussen vor.  Schade eigentlich    

gruß Torsten


----------



## megga (6. Dezember 2005)

@Torsten:
Zahlung ist auch per Vorkasse möglich.
Du bekommst nach der Bestellung eine eMail mit den Kontodaten.

AGB's fehlen leider. Und der Registrierungsvorgang ist nicht verschlüsselt.


----------



## Carsten (9. Dezember 2005)

Infos zum Film jetzt unter www.trailhunter.net


----------



## Torsten (9. Dezember 2005)

megga schrieb:
			
		

> @Torsten:
> Zahlung ist auch per Vorkasse möglich.
> Du bekommst nach der Bestellung eine eMail mit den Kontodaten.
> 
> AGB's fehlen leider. Und der Registrierungsvorgang ist nicht verschlüsselt.



Jepp, hab' enfach mal bestellt und prompt kam die eMail mit den Kontongaben, also gleich mal überwiesen.  Jetzt heißt es warten, hoffe, es klappt bis Weihnachten.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Dezember 2005)

@carsten:

die dvd werde ich mir auf jeden fall zulegen... schade, dass sich der liefertermin verschiebt. soll die dvd auch noch über andere quellen vertrieben werden oder bleibts beim direktvertrieb? agb's und so wären aber nett.....


----------



## Torsten (15. Dezember 2005)

Gibt's was Nues zum Liefertermin?


----------



## Der Toni (16. Dezember 2005)

Gerade hat mir der Postbote die DVD gebracht.


----------



## sideshowbob (16. Dezember 2005)

Der Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade hat mir der Postbote die DVD gebracht.



na dann ab anschauen und review schreiben!!!   
ist das die neugeschnittene fassung???


----------



## Wuudi (16. Dezember 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ist das die neugeschnittene fassung???



Neugeschnitten ? Wann wurde die denn neugeschnitten bzw. warum bzw. wann gab's denn die erste Version zu kaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2005)

Der Toni schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade hat mir der Postbote die DVD gebracht.


Ist das jetzt Ernst oder ein Scherz? Bei der Premiere hieß es doch noch, das dauere bis Januar...?


----------



## sideshowbob (16. Dezember 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt Ernst oder ein Scherz? Bei der Premiere hieß es doch noch, das dauere bis Januar...?



so ich hab sie jetzt komplett angeschaut! war nämlich auch bei mir in der post!     

von denen im anderen thread beschriebenen kritikpunkten konnte ich eigentlich keinen mehr wirklich finden. kaum "kurvenmitblockierendemhinterradgeschredder" ... viel trialstyle... keine gesperrten strecken ... schöne landschaft... kein brutalodownhillgepose...
einfach ein toller film der "normales" mountainbiken auf technisch hohem nivea zeigt. 
und apropos vorbildfunktion. ich dachte mir nur so stylisch und sauber würde ich auch gerne trails surfen können. maximaler respekt an harald philipp!
ich als laie und tourenbiker finde ihn ein gutes beispiel "umweltfreundliches" biken. 
hoffe die anderen experten hier sehen das genauso... vor allem im vergleich zur "betaversion".


----------



## Wuudi (16. Dezember 2005)

War die betaversion sooo brutal ?


----------



## carmin (16. Dezember 2005)

Na dann vor allem mal Respekt vor Roland, dass er es so schnell und sauber erledigt hat.

sideshowbob, hast die "beta" gesehen?

Wuudi, ich denke, alle waren sich absolut einig, dass man (zumal in der aktuellen Diskussion im Trentin) keinen Film unter die Leute bringen darf, in dem u.a. die Brione-Sperrung missachtet wird.


----------



## sideshowbob (16. Dezember 2005)

carmin schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann vor allem mal Respekt vor Roland, dass er es so schnell und sauber erledigt hat.
> 
> sideshowbob, hast die "beta" gesehen?
> 
> Wuudi, ich denke, alle waren sich absolut einig, dass man (zumal in der aktuellen Diskussion im Trentin) keinen Film unter die Leute bringen darf, in dem u.a. die Brione-Sperrung missachtet wird.




leider nein! aber ich habe die diskussion in dem betreffenden thread genauestens verfolgt. und vor allem auf die darin angesprochenen punkte geachtet. ich habe eigentlich nichts mehr davon entdeckt und der film ist "trotzdem"' sehr gut geworden.
bin ja gespannt auf die ersten berichte all derer die beide versionen kennen.


----------



## taifun (16. Dezember 2005)

Meine auch heute gekommen!

Aber noch nicht gesehen,mal sehen welche es ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. Dezember 2005)

Habe die CD heute bekommen und schaue Sie mir gerade zum erstenmal an:

Sehr schöne Landschafts- und Bikeaufnahmen  
Ein muss für alle Lago Fans!!

Gerade weil Trails gezeigt werde die auch mal ein "Normalo"-Lagobiker fahren (ahm schieben) kann gibt mir die CD mehr als abgehobenes DH-Gepose ala NWD und Kranked.

Außerdem sind auch für jemand wie mich, der 4-5 mal im Jahr an den Lago fährt noch neue Trails dabei.
Super  

Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## showman (21. Dezember 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sind auch für jemand wie mich, der 4-5 mal im Jahr an den Lago fährt noch neue Trails dabei.
> Super
> 
> Grüße aus München
> Tom


Hallo Tom,

ich find die DVD auch toll. Hab die bestimmt schon dreimal gesehen.
Probier mal den Fobia Trail, der is obergeil. Bin ich im September gefahren      Allerdings hatte ich einen kleinen Verfahrer. Bin an dem Bocca Cocca (oder so ähnlich) falsch abgebogen und hab die Tunnels verpaßt. Mußte dann auch noch ne Std. klettern, kam aber dann doch irgentwie wieder auf den richtigen Weg kurz vor dem Bocca di Fobia. Die erste Abfahrt is allererste Sahne und zu 100% fahrbar. Dann gemütlich rauf zum Passo Nota und da stehen dir sowieso alle Wege offen. Naja, der 112 er und Dalco bringen mich dann schon an meine Grenzen (und manchmal auch drüber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Dalco bin ich das erste mal 94 gefahren und da wars noch richtig derb   
Gruß aus Franken
Showman


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Dezember 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tom,
> Probier mal den Fobia Trail, der is obergeil. Bin ich im September gefahren     Gruß aus Franken
> Showman


Servus Showi,
danke werde ich machen. 
Lass uns hoffen, dass die schönen Wege nächstes Jahr noch alle offen sind...


----------



## KäptnFR (30. Dezember 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin ja gespannt auf die ersten berichte all derer die beide versionen kennen...


kenne nun beide versionen und finde die verkaufsversion ist ok. bis auf eine (überflüssige ) "Daniel S. Szene" ist so ziemlich alles verschwunden was keiner sehen wollte... Das DIMB Logo im abspann ist übrigens auch weg. Die gesperrte brione abfahrt ist weg und die trial szenen auf dem bunker sind mit einem statement versehen worden daß die aufnahmen VOR der offziellen sperrung D ) gemacht wurden und die sperrung zu berücksichtigen sei. Auch die Ponale abfahrt wurde sehr stark gekürzt!

Abschliessend steht dann noch zu lesen: "ein guter MTB`ler hinterlässt keine spuren" 

Die Kritik wurde also durchaus ernst genommen.


----------



## Augus1328 (30. Dezember 2005)

Nachdem ich von der Abenteuer Alpencross etwas enttäuscht war (z.B. in Bezug auf die Beerdigungsmusik) bin ich von Trailhunter echt positiv überrascht. Fetzige Musik, klasse Bilder, super Fahrer... Hey Leute, mehr davon. Preis überragend günstig. Würd ich mir sofort wieder kaufen. Und die Jungs machen`s einem vor wie`s geht. (z.B. Daniel, Harald u. Hans).

Cheers
Oli


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2006)

Sehr motivierendes Video  Habs schon zweimal angesehen.
Und der Preis ist ja schon erstklassig 

Aber mal was anderes....ist das jetzt der zweite Thread oder fehlt des was vorher da stand. 


G.


----------



## carmin (1. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes....ist das jetzt der zweite Thread oder fehlt des was vorher da stand.


Na zu dem Video gibts einen Thread in fast jedem Unterforum...


----------



## taifun (1. Januar 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal was anderes....ist das jetzt der zweite Thread oder fehlt des was vorher da stand.
> 
> 
> G.




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194297


----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Januar 2006)

Hi

ich möchte hier jetzt auch mal meine Meinung zum Besten geben:

Die Trailhunter - Mountainbiken am Lago di Garda ist mal mit Abstand der schönste und stylischste Film der letzten Wochen. Wunderschöne Landschaftsaufnahmen, herrliche Singletrails stimmig und gut vorgestellt. Der Film macht Spass, ganz klar !!!!
Einfach was anderes als diese ganze "Wer springt den höchsten Drop und fährt den agressivsten Style" - Filme. Nur Empfehlenswert ....
Der Wahnsinn was es da für Trails gibt. Ich hatte bis jetzt leider noch nicht das Vergnügen am Gardasee Biken zu gehen, aber das wird sich nach diesem Film definitiv ändern.

Für den Preis, einen solchen Leckerbissen präsentiert zu bekommen, TOP !!!

Alex


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2006)

taifun schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194297



Genau den hab ich gemeint 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. Januar 2006)

Ich habe den Trailhunter mittlerweile auch zweimal angeschaut - und es ist eine Wohltat, sich die genialen Landschaftsaufnahmen, die absolut anspruchsvollen Trails und auch die zum Teil sehr gute Musikauswahl anzusehen bzw. anzuhören!!!
So stelle ich mir Mountainbiken vor, und was Mr Rey und Kollegen da an fahrtechnischem Können an den Tag legen treibt mir den Neid ins Gesicht! Respekt!

Alles in allem ein wahnsinnig geiler Bikefilm für einen unglaublichen Preis.

Das einzige Problem an der Sache ist, dass ich nicht sofort meine Sachen packen kann und an den Lago fahren kann zum biken. Nein, ich sitze im winterlich verregneten und kalten Deutschland rum und muss warten bis es Frühling wird!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## sPuTn!k (8. Januar 2006)

nur so nwd und kranked sin kein gehopse wenn man keine Ahnung hat dann vllt, natürlich gibts bessere filme wie jetzt nwd oder so aber trailhunter sicher net


----------



## Zaphod_ (8. Januar 2006)

*Huhu, 
habe mir den Film nach den Empfehlungen hier auch mal bestellt und muß sagen, der ist echt klasse ! 
Wirklich ein gelungener Film zu einem fairen Preis ! Da ist man gleich wieder angefixt und kann es kaum erwarten wieder Richtung Lago zu fahren ! *


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Januar 2006)

sPuTn!k schrieb:
			
		

> nur so nwd und kranked sin kein gehopse wenn man keine Ahnung hat dann vllt, natürlich gibts bessere filme wie jetzt nwd oder so aber trailhunter sicher net


Kaufst Dir Deutschbuch. Hat mir auch gehelft. Kostet drei Geld


----------



## Splash (9. Januar 2006)

Nachdem hier das Forum geradezu von Themen bzgl der DVD zugespammt wurde, wollt ich hier auch mal meinen Comment abgeben. Ich finde die DVD wirklich klasse und irgendwie machts schon ziemlich Lust auf n Urlaub am Gardasee. Gegenüber Abenteuer Alpencross fiel vor allem die wirklich bessere Musik auf und dass Carsten nicht so demotiviert war. Den zweiten Teil der DVD fand ich subjektiv besser, was mit Sicherheit auch daran lag, dass es sich ja auch um personen hier aus dem Forum handelt und letztendlich Gesichter aus Abenteuer Alpencross. Die Landschaftsaufnahmen sind auch wirklich klasse, die Kommentare, bzw der Sprecher jedoch teilweise recht semi. 

Irgendwo hab ich mal das Gerücht aufgenommen, dass es noch ne Folge-DVD geben soll, wo es um einen einfacheren Alpencross geht. Ist da was dran? Hab auf jeden Fall auch daran schon mal Interesse ...


----------



## showman (15. Januar 2006)

Jetzt mal was anderes. Wer ist eigentlich der Daniel Schäfer (Monte Stino / Pregasina Trail) der da mitfährt? Macht einfach Spaß dem zuzuschauen. So richtig schön mit flow  

Gruß Showman


----------



## MATTESM (15. Januar 2006)

der da...http://www.mtb-academy.de/

oder der da...http://www.hastalapista.de/html/wir_uber_uns.html

..m..


----------



## Carsten (15. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal was anderes. Wer ist eigentlich der Daniel Schäfer (Monte Stino / Pregasina Trail) der da mitfährt? Macht einfach Spaß dem zuzuschauen. So richtig schön mit flow
> 
> Gruß Showman




war letztes Jahr zig mal in der BIKE auf dem Titelbild...


----------



## showman (16. Januar 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> war letztes Jahr zig mal in der BIKE auf dem Titelbild...


Ja, des is wohl irgentwie an mir vorbeigegangen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Januar 2006)

Daniel Schäfer ist u.a. Instructor in der MTB Academy von Stefan Herrmann und macht mittlerweile Reisen nach La Palma und andere Destinationen. Er hat wohl einige Jahre als Guide bei Bike´n Fun auf La Palma gearbeitet.


----------



## gracherl (18. Januar 2006)

Gut gemacht....jetzt sah ich auch mal die Trails vom Gardasee.... 

Dalco und co sind mir wohl zu stressig....aber dieser Harald hats echt drauf...netter Fahrstill. 

Kommt Harald an Hans Ray ran (Fahrtechnisch).


----------



## thto (22. Januar 2006)

sehr sehr schöne  dvd da kann man mal sehen was alles fahrbar ist wenn auch nie von mir  prädikat sehr empfehlenswert !!!


----------



## Heiko_München (22. Januar 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal was anderes. Wer ist eigentlich der Daniel Schäfer (Monte Stino / Pregasina Trail) der da mitfährt? Macht einfach Spaß dem zuzuschauen. So richtig schön mit flow
> 
> Gruß Showman



Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob ihr alle die Diskussion im Münchner Unterabteil zur TrailhunterVorstellung mitbekommen habt!!!???
Und wenn ich mir den Fahrstil von D.S. mit blockierendem Hinterrad so anschaue, dann kann nicht nur ich das auf ner Downhillstrecke gerne verkraften, aber bitte nicht auf den Trails (ob am Gardasee oder wo auch immer!!!)!!!

Der Fahrstil von Harald ist da ganz anders (auch im Vegleich zum shreddernden Rey - sorry, aber der fährt auch ne Art old-school). Von den Vertridern wird ein schonender und auch nicht gerade langsamer Fahrstil gepriesen: Hinterradversetzen und das nicht nur bei stehendem Vorderad in einer Spitzkehre, sondern wie HArald in einer Szene ultra-cool zeigt, bei rollendem Vorderrad!!! Muss nochmal schauen, in welcher Szene das ist.
Sowas nenne ich echt trailverträgliche Fahrweise .... 

Ansonsten ein echt guter Film.... keine Frage... super Bilder.... aber der Spagat zwischen Show, Aktion und naturverträglichem Biken ist seeehr schwierig.   

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Michael_K (22. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte mir die DVD gleich zusammen mit der Alpencross-DVD bestellt - ein Genuss und dank des Beamers meines Bruders kam richtig Urlaubsflair auf  noch 4 Monate bis es wieder zum Lago geht - egal welche Trails geschlossen werden, irgendwas wird vielleicht zum fahren übrig bleiben...


----------



## spider39 (22. Januar 2006)

Hab mir auch beide DVDs bestellt. Speziell vom "Trailhunter Gardasee" bin ich positiv überrascht. Schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen, guter Schnitt bei den Szenen, super Musik und perfekte Aufnahmen, die Lust aufs Biken am Gardasee machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Ritzel (26. Januar 2006)

spider39 schrieb:
			
		

> ...vom "Trailhunter Gardasee" bin ich positiv überrascht. Schöne Landschaftsaufnahmen, guter Schnitt bei den Szenen, super Musik und perfekte Aufnahmen, die Lust aufs Biken am Gardasee machen.



...und das für EUR 17,50, incl. der Versandkosten.


----------



## Subraid (28. Januar 2006)

Bin ebenfalls begeistert von der DVD.
Zugleich raubt sie mir jedoch den letzten Nerv!  

Das Lied im Abspann  ... wo zum Henker ist das zu bekommen?!   
"Go" von "Brain Refused"

Es ist echt zum verzweifeln, da wird einem so ein Ohrwurm in den Kopf gepflanzt aber man hat keine Chance den Wurm mit dem ganzen Lied zu füttern...

Bitte helft mir!  
Brain Refused - Go

Danke!


----------



## stileto (29. Januar 2006)

Nachdem ich mir hier eure Beiträge durchgelesen habe, habe ich mir die DVD "Trailhunter - Mountainbiken am Gardasee" auch gekauft.  
Ich muß sagen wirklich schöne DVD.  
Nur eins habe ich an der DVD auszusetzten.Sie ist viel zu kurz.


----------



## Carsten (29. Januar 2006)

Subraid schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ebenfalls begeistert von der DVD.
> Zugleich raubt sie mir jedoch den letzten Nerv!
> 
> Das Lied im Abspann  ... wo zum Henker ist das zu bekommen?!
> ...



Ich kann Dir helfen: http://www.brainrefused.com/news.php


----------



## Stefan1069 (5. Februar 2006)

Eine tolle DVD ist euch da gelungen .   

Und gegenüber der Transalp DVD ( die ich auch ganz gut finde ) muß man auch nicht den Ton abschalten  

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## Black Evil (14. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe jetzt Trailhunter Gardasee, sowie Finale zu Hause. Außerdem Alpencross 1-3.
Was wird in Zukunft eigendlich an neuem Kram kommen ?


----------



## Carsten (14. Februar 2010)

es kommt immer was nach. Ihr dürft weiterhin gespannt sein
Hast Du die Transalp Tirol schon?


----------

